# abi_x86_32

## Xywa

Witam,

Co lepiej zrobić, manualnie dodać flagę to pakietów, które o to wołają czy  dać ogólnie */* abi_x86_32 ?

 *Quote:*   

> In order to enable building necessary 32-bit libraries, users will be
> 
> required to enable the abi_x86_32 USE flag on respective packages.
> 
> This can be done using /etc/portage/package.use entries alike
> ...

 

----------

## Jacekalex

```
grep -i abi /etc/portage/make.conf

ABI_X86="64 32"
```

```
grep -i abi /etc/portage/profile/use.mask 

-abi_x86_32

-abi_x86_64

```

I chodzi, jak na razie, bez większych problemów.  :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

Pytanie powinno brzmieć co wolisz bardziej, męczyć się z ręcznym dodawaniem flag do tego co jest naprawdę Ci potrzebne i zaoszczędzić trochę czasu na kompilacji i miejsca na dysku czy budować do każdej paczki wersję 32 bitową ale mieć święty spokój z konfiguracją flag. Ja poszedłem za wiki i dodaje ręcznie, podejrzewam, że nie może być to aż tak bolesne, bo zakładając poprawność zdefiniowanych zależności wszystkie potrzebne biblioteki w wersji 32 bitowej wskaże emerge…

----------

## robertsurma

Ja zbudowałem sobie cały system na samym ABI_X86="64".

Portage pierwszy raz zawołał o "32" przy emergowaniu Skype'a (chciał mi przebudować chyba ze 50 pakietów). Była to dobra okazja do porzucenia Skype'a na rzecz Ekiga.  :Wink: 

----------

